# ما هو النعيم



## المحب للرب (13 سبتمبر 2010)

ما هو  النعيم الذي في الملكوت
وما هو العذاب الذي في النار


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*




المحب للرب قال:


> ما هو  النعيم الذي في الملكوت
> وما هو العذاب الذي في النار


*
الإجابة بشكل عام ، النعيم الذي في الملكوت هو مُلك الله الحقيقي والكامل علينا و إختيارنا له ولحبه بكل ما نملك

والعذاب الذي في النار( جدلاً ) هو عدم وجود ما ذكرته أعلاه ..
*


----------



## المحب للرب (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*



molka molkan قال:


> *
> الإجابة بشكل عام ، النعيم الذي في الملكوت هو مُلك الله الحقيقي والكامل علينا و إختيارنا له ولحبه بكل ما نملك
> 
> والعذاب الذي في النار( جدلاً ) هو عدم وجود ما ذكرته أعلاه ..
> *


ممكن توضيح اكثر عن نعيم الملكوت ياريت يكون مصحوب بتوضيح للمصطلحات


----------



## crusader (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*

*الملكوت*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=148582*
*العذاب *
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110865*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=148582&page=3


----------



## fredyyy (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*




المحب للرب قال:


> ما هو النعيم الذي في الملكوت
> 
> وما هو العذاب الذي في النار


 

*النعيم في الملكوت هو نعيم ... بمن فيها ... وليس بما فيها *

*التمتع بالله مصدر الإنعام ... وليس التحول عنه الى نعيمه ونسيانه*

*لقد خلقنا الله لذاته ... ونفوسنا لن تجد راحتها إلا فيه *


*إن أصل العذاب في النار هو الإنفصال عن الله *

*مصدر *​ 
*الفرح *
*والثبات *
*والرجاء *
*والراحـة *
*والســلام *
*والشِبـــع *
*والإرتـواء *​


----------



## المحب للرب (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*

جميل اكبر نعيم في الملكوت هو رويئه الله
ولكن

ما هو العذاب الذي في نار الكبريت وهل هو متساوي بالنسبه لكل المخطئون ام انه متفاوت بتفوت الخطيئه التي يرتكبوها


----------



## geegoo (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*



المحب للرب قال:


> جميل اكبر نعيم في الملكوت هو رويئه الله
> ولكن
> 
> ما هو العذاب الذي في نار الكبريت وهل هو متساوي بالنسبه لكل المخطئون ام انه متفاوت بتفوت الخطيئه التي يرتكبوها


*لا أعتقد أنها ستشكل فارقا كبيرا هذه المعلومة ...
ففي النهاية النتيجة واحدة و هي الحرمان الأبدي من الوجود مع الله ...
نصيحتي أن تركز علي ما يوصلك لله و بالتالي لن يكون الخوف من الجحيم هو الشاغل لك .... بل الرغبة في الوصول لله ...*


----------



## المحب للرب (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*

اذا كان العذاب هو الحرمان من الوجود مع الله فان هذا لا يكثل لي عذاب
لاني الان اعيش في نظر المسيحيه بعيد عن الله ولا يمثل هذا لي عذاب

ام النعيم برويئه الله هذا لا يمثل لي نعيم لانه 
يهوذا واليهود الذين قتلوا المسيح تواجدوا مع المسيح اي انهم علي اقصي درجات النعيم في الملكوت في الدنيا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*

العذاب فى جهنم النار الأبديه هو عذاب حقيقى من نار لاتطفأ ودود لايموت


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*

آيات عن هول العذاب الأبدى فى جهنم
[q-bible]"إِنْ أَعْثَرَتْكَ يَدُكَ فَاقْطَعْهَا. خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ تَدْخُلَ الْحَيَاةَ أَقْطَعَ مِنْ أَنْ تَكُونَ لَكَ يَدَانِ وَتَمْضِيَ إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ، إِلَى النَّارِ الَّتِي لاَ تُطْفَأُ" (إنجيل مرقس 9: 43)
"إِنْ أَعْثَرَتْكَ رِجْلُكَ فَاقْطَعْهَا. خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ تَدْخُلَ الْحَيَاةَ أَعْرَجَ مِنْ أَنْ تَكُونَ لَكَ رِجْلاَنِ وَتُطْرَحَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ فِي النَّارِ الَّتِي لاَ تُطْفَأُ" (إنجيل مرقس 9: 45)
"لاَ تَخَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ وَلكِنَّ النَّفْسَ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهَا، بَلْ خَافُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ مِنَ الَّذِي يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ النَّفْسَ وَالْجَسَدَ كِلَيْهِمَا فِي جَهَنَّمَ" (إنجيل متى 10: 28؛ إنجيل لوقا 12: 4، 5)
"لاَ تَخَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ، وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ مَا يَفْعَلُونَ أَكْثَرَ. بَلْ أُرِيكُمْ مِمَّنْ تَخَافُونَ: خَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِي بَعْدَمَا يَقْتُلُ، لَهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ يُلْقِيَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ. نَعَمْ، أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنْ هذَا خَافُوا" (إنجيل لوقا 12: 4، 5)
[/q-bible]


----------



## geegoo (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*



المحب للرب قال:


> اذا كان العذاب هو الحرمان من الوجود مع الله فان هذا لا يكثل لي عذاب
> لاني الان اعيش في نظر المسيحيه بعيد عن الله ولا يمثل هذا لي عذاب


*معيشتك بعيدا عن الله علي الأرض هو حق الإختيار الذي كفله الله لكل البشر في فترة حياتهم علي الأرض ..
و لكن نتيجة إختياراتك هي التي ستراها في الابدية ....
و لم تٌعلم المسيحية بأن غير المؤمنين سيعيشوا عذابا علي الأرض لكي تربط الامور بهذا المنطق ...
بل الكتاب المقدس يقول عن الله :
 "  فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ. "* 
*أي أن نعم الله متاحة لكل البشر و لكن معها أيضا حرية الإرادة و حرية الإختيار ..
*


----------



## geegoo (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*



المحب للرب قال:


> ام النعيم برويئه الله هذا لا يمثل لي نعيم لانه
> يهوذا واليهود الذين قتلوا المسيح تواجدوا مع المسيح اي انهم علي اقصي درجات النعيم في الملكوت في الدنيا


*هذه الجزئية تعبر عن فهم صحيح لإيماننا في المسيح رب المجد أنه الله الظاهر في الجسد ...
و لكنك نسيت أن رب المجد لم يظهر في بهاء و مجد لاهوتيته ...
بل : 
فيلبي الأصحاح 2 العدد 7 لَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِراً فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ. 
أي تنازل من عليائه إلي أرضنا و أخذ جسدا بشريا من سيدتنا العذراء مريم ..
و بالتالي هذه المقارنة غير منطقية ...
لأن من تتحدث عنهم لم يعايشوا الله في مجد ملكوته الذي يقول عنه الكتاب :
* *كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 2 العدد 9 بَلْ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: «مَا لَمْ تَرَ  عَيْنٌ وَلَمْ تَسْمَعْ أُذُنٌ وَلَمْ يَخْطُرْ عَلَى بَالِ إِنْسَانٍ: مَا  أَعَدَّهُ اللهُ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُ». * *
**
*


----------



## المحب للرب (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*

جميل جدا انا عايز افهم حاجه
ما هو الفرق بين البعد عن الله في الدنيا و البعد عن الله الذي يكون في الاخره؟
وهل متفاوت بالنسبه للعصاه علي حسب الخطيئه ام انه ثابت
ياريت الاجابه تكون من الكتاب المقدس


----------



## المحب للرب (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*

ام بخصوص النعيم
فرويئه الله بالنسبه لي في الجسد او بكل مجده لا تفرق بالنسبه لي
فلو علمت معني ان تري الله ويكلمك وجها لوجهك ويضمك في صدره وتشعر بحبه ويلمسك بحنان ويعلمك تعاليمه مباشرتا ويحقق لك ما تتمني لما فرقت بين كون الله في جسد اوبكل مجده 
المهم اني انا مع الله خالق هذا الكون


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*




المحب للرب قال:


> جميل جدا انا عايز افهم حاجه
> ما هو الفرق بين البعد عن الله في الدنيا و البعد عن الله الذي يكون في الاخره؟
> وهل متفاوت بالنسبه للعصاه علي حسب الخطيئه ام انه ثابت
> ياريت الاجابه تكون من الكتاب المقدس



*لم يذكر في الكتاب المقدس درجات العذاب بل ذكرت ككلمة ( دين و يدان) 
"الذي يؤمن به لا يدان والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد"​*


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*

*و لكن في سفر الرؤيا ورد ما يلي :

رَأَيْتُ الأَمْوَاتَ صِغَاراً وَكِبَاراً وَاقِفِينَ أَمَامَ اللهِ، وَانْفَتَحَتْ أَسْفَارٌ. وَانْفَتَحَ سِفْرٌ آخَرُ هُوَ سِفْرُ الْحَيَاةِ، وَدِينَ الأَمْوَاتُ مِمَّا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي الأَسْفَارِ بِحَسَبِ أَعْمَالِهِمْ. وَسَلَّمَ الْبَحْرُ الأَمْوَاتَ الَّذِينَ فِيهِ، وَسَلَّمَ الْمَوْتُ وَالْهَاوِيَةُ الأَمْوَاتَ الَّذِينَ فِيهِمَا. وَدِينُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ بِحَسَبِ أَعْمَالِهِ. وَطُرِحَ الْمَوْتُ وَالْهَاوِيَةُ فِي بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ. هَذَا هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِي. وَكُلُّ مَنْ لَمْ يُوجَدْ مَكْتُوباً فِي سِفْرِ الْحَيَاةِ طُرِحَ فِي بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ. ​*


----------



## المحب للرب (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*



red rose88 قال:


> *و لكن في سفر الرؤيا ورد ما يلي :
> 
> رَأَيْتُ الأَمْوَاتَ صِغَاراً وَكِبَاراً وَاقِفِينَ أَمَامَ اللهِ، وَانْفَتَحَتْ أَسْفَارٌ. وَانْفَتَحَ سِفْرٌ آخَرُ هُوَ سِفْرُ الْحَيَاةِ، وَدِينَ الأَمْوَاتُ مِمَّا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي الأَسْفَارِ بِحَسَبِ أَعْمَالِهِمْ. وَسَلَّمَ الْبَحْرُ الأَمْوَاتَ الَّذِينَ فِيهِ، وَسَلَّمَ الْمَوْتُ وَالْهَاوِيَةُ الأَمْوَاتَ الَّذِينَ فِيهِمَا. وَدِينُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ بِحَسَبِ أَعْمَالِهِ. وَطُرِحَ الْمَوْتُ وَالْهَاوِيَةُ فِي بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ. هَذَا هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِي. وَكُلُّ مَنْ لَمْ يُوجَدْ مَكْتُوباً فِي سِفْرِ الْحَيَاةِ طُرِحَ فِي بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ. ​*



انا معاكي يا روز كل واحد هيدخل الناراو يدان بسبب عمله السي
ولكن العمل السي او الخطيئه متفاوته
فهل عذاب القاتل كعذاب الكاذب مثلا ام انه يختلف عنه هذا ما ائل عنه
عذاب الذي لم يومن بالمسيحيه كعذاب المسيحي الذي ارتكب خطيئه ولم يتب منها


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*

إيه رأيك فى عبارة حسب أعمالهم؟ الاتدل على ان العذاب لن يكون يكيفيه واحده للجميع


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*




المحب للرب قال:


> انا معاكي يا روز كل واحد هيدخل الناراو يدان بسبب عمله السي
> ولكن العمل السي او الخطيئه متفاوته
> فهل عذاب القاتل كعذاب الكاذب مثلا ام انه يختلف عنه هذا ما ائل عنه
> عذاب الذي لم يومن بالمسيحيه كعذاب المسيحي الذي ارتكب خطيئه ولم يتب منها



*عزيزي المكتوب في الكتاب المقدس هو ان كل انسان سيدان بحسب اعماله 
و لكن لم يأتي الكتاب بتصريح واضح و صريح ان العذاب او النار متفاوتة ​*


----------



## MATTEW (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*




المحب للرب قال:


> انا معاكي يا روز كل واحد هيدخل الناراو يدان بسبب عمله السي
> ولكن العمل السي او الخطيئه متفاوته
> فهل عذاب القاتل كعذاب الكاذب مثلا ام انه يختلف عنه هذا ما ائل عنه
> عذاب الذي لم يومن بالمسيحيه كعذاب المسيحي الذي ارتكب خطيئه ولم يتب منها



*كلهم خطايا واحده 

فالله مش هيعزبك بشويش علشان كذبت و هيعذبك كتير علشان قتلت

مقولتش لنفسك الكلام ده ؟

الكذب اللي انت شايفه بسيط ده حضرتك 

بيودي في داهيه في حالات كتير 

 انت فاكر ان الكذبه دي حاجه بسيطه بتروح و خلاص لأ
* 
*ياتري الكذبه اللي انت عملتها ايه اللي حصل بسببها 

مسئلتش نفسك السؤال ده طبعا 
*


----------



## المحب للرب (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*



red rose88 قال:


> *عزيزي المكتوب في الكتاب المقدس هو ان كل انسان سيدان بحسب اعماله
> و لكن لم يأتي الكتاب بتصريح واضح و صريح ان العذاب او النار متفاوتة ​*



هل هذا يعني
ان الشيطان سيعذب مثل من كذب ولم يتب
هل هذا يعني ان من كفر بالمسيح وكذب كمن امن بالمسيح وكذب
الجميع سيعذب نفس العذاب!


----------



## MATTEW (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*




المحب للرب قال:


> هل هذا يعني
> ان الشيطان سيعذب مثل من كذب ولم يتب
> هل هذا يعني ان من كفر بالمسيح وكذب كمن امن بالمسيح وكذب
> الجميع سيعذب نفس العذاب!



*يا عزيزي جاوبني لو سمحت 

ماذا تعرف عن النار او جهنم ؟
*


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*




المحب للرب قال:


> هل هذا يعني
> ان الشيطان سيعذب مثل من كذب ولم يتب
> هل هذا يعني ان من كفر بالمسيح وكذب كمن امن بالمسيح وكذب
> الجميع سيعذب نفس العذاب!



*اكبر عذاب سيكون لمن لم يؤمن بالمسيح الها و مخلصا و هذا جدا واضح في الانجيل 
"الذي يؤمن به لا يدان والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد"​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*

نعم فمن كذب ومن شتم ووو ولم يتبع اختار بإرادته ان يكون تابعا وحبيبا للشيطان ومعروف ان كل حبيب سيكون مع حبيبه


----------



## المحب للرب (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*



mattew قال:


> *كلهم خطايا واحده
> 
> فالله مش هيعزبك بشويش علشان كذبت و هيعذبك كتير علشان قتلت
> 
> ...



الكذب ده انا ضربته كمثل ممكن السب يعتبر خطيئه 
ولكن اكيد مش في نفس مستوي القتل
وده كمان ممكن تلاحظه في القانون الوضعي
عقوبه القتل هي اكبر عقوبه تختلف عن عقوبه السرقه تختلف عن عقوبه السب والقذف


----------



## المحب للرب (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*



mattew قال:


> *يا عزيزي جاوبني لو سمحت
> 
> ماذا تعرف عن النار او جهنم ؟
> *


النار في المسيحيه حسب ما اعرفه هي المكان الذي سيعذب فيه من يدان


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*

يا أخى لو لاحظت كل الخطايا ليها معنى واحد الاستهانه بدم المسيح وخلاصه كله بيؤدى الى نتيجه حتميه واحده هلاك أبدى والمشكله يا أخى ليست فى مدى صعوبة العذاب لكن فى كونه ابديا فحتى اذا كان العذاب سيختلف من شخص الى آخر فى الدرجه الا أن كونه أبديا سيجعل منه شئ لايطاق شيئا ميئويي الفرار منه.
أخى فى جهنم لايوجد عذاب محتمل فكل عذاب هو فوق قدره واحتمال اى بشر مهما كان.


----------



## المحب للرب (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*



سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> نعم فمن كذب ومن شتم ووو ولم يتبع اختار بإرادته ان يكون تابعا وحبيبا للشيطان ومعروف ان كل حبيب سيكون مع حبيبه



اذا لم يستفيد من كذب ومن شتم وووووووووووووو
بايمانه بالمسيح وتساوي في العذاب مع من لم يومن وفعل نفس الخطيئه


----------



## المحب للرب (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*



red rose88 قال:


> *اكبر عذاب سيكون لمن لم يؤمن بالمسيح الها و مخلصا و هذا جدا واضح في الانجيل
> "الذي يؤمن به لا يدان والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد"​*



ما هو الدليل علي انه سيكون اكبر عذاب طالما انه لا يوجد نص صريح عن تفاوت العذاب


----------



## MATTEW (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*




المحب للرب قال:


> الكذب ده انا ضربته كمثل ممكن السب يعتبر خطيئه
> ولكن اكيد مش في نفس مستوي القتل
> وده كمان ممكن تلاحظه في القانون الوضعي
> عقوبه القتل هي اكبر عقوبه تختلف عن عقوبه السرقه تختلف عن عقوبه السب والقذف



*انت بتتكلم عن قانون بشري و ليس قانون الهي ده اولا 

ثانيا لا تسطيع المحكمه ان تعرف هل تكذب ام لا لتقول لك محكوم عليك 3 سنين بالسجن للكذب 

الانه الله هو الوحيد فاحص القلوب و الكلي 

ده ثانيا 

ثالثا انا قلتلك شوف الكذب عمل ايه 

الكذب ممكن يودي للقتل و غيرها من الحاجات اللي ممكن تحصل بسبب كذبه بسيطه 

زي جريده من الجرائد قالك زوجه مطران ( رغم ان المطران مش بيتجوز ) تسلم و الكنيسه قتلتها 

تتوقع ايه حصل بعد الخبر الكذاب ده ؟

السب اللي بتقول عليه تافه 

ممكن يكون مدمر لشخصيه اللي قدامك 

السب اللي انت شايفه تافه  ممكن يقوم ناس علي بعضها تموت بعض !

حركه غلط ممكن تعمل بلاوي 

اشتهاء الممتلكات يخليك تسرق او تقتل علشان تسرق اشتهاء المرأه يخليك تزني و احتمال تغتصب  اشتهاء اي حاجه  ممكن يعمل بلاوي يوديك لخطايا اكبر 
*


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*




المحب للرب قال:


> اذا لم يستفيد من كذب ومن شتم وووووووووووووو
> بايمانه بالمسيح وتساوي في العذاب مع من لم يومن وفعل نفس الخطيئه



*اخي العزيز المسيحي ليس معصوما عن الخطأ !! 
ما فائدة ايمانه بالمسيح تماما كما طلب منا المسيح الايمان به و هو قاتل يقتل و يمارس الخطيئة

الخلاصة: انه يجب ان يكون ايمانا كاملا بالاقوال و الافعال 
فالايمان  وحده لا يكفي ..
​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*




المحب للرب قال:


> اذا لم يستفيد من كذب ومن شتم وووووووووووووو
> بايمانه بالمسيح وتساوي في العذاب مع من لم يومن وفعل نفس الخطيئه


وماذا يفيده ايمانه بان المسيح جاء وصلب وخلصه قالشياطين تؤمن بهذا المهم ان يكون مع الايمان اعمال تدل على مدى تطبيقه لحياة المسيح فى شخصه .
فالايمان بدون اعمال ميت


----------



## MATTEW (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*




المحب للرب قال:


> النار في المسيحيه حسب ما اعرفه هي المكان الذي سيعذب فيه من يدان



*قلت لك بما تعرفه عموما و ليس بما تعرفه عن النار في المسيحيه*


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*

II.do not what all Jesus Chris seed III.Without believe in hem and only throw hem the sine forgiveness VI.If you don't leaving in peas ,grass satisfaction conformable in earth with hem and test it ....that some of all what are waiting in heaven even there are no comp air if not you well pay all your sine by your own and you well not able to because as we are human limited creation we couldn't.t by for unlimited god that is why our punishment well be UN limed ......!i leave you to Imagen not feeling     Words for GOD LOVER  the hill where who I.do not believe in Jesus Christ ​


----------



## MATTEW (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*




المحب للرب قال:


> ما هو الدليل علي انه سيكون اكبر عذاب طالما انه لا يوجد نص صريح عن تفاوت العذاب



*عندما تظل محروما الأبد ان تكون مع يسوع 

هل تري هذا انه ليس عذاب 


*


----------



## MATTEW (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*




المحب للرب قال:


> قد يكون عذاب ولكن سيشترك فيه من امن بالمسيح وفعل خطيئه ولم يتب ومن لم يومن بالمسيح



*انت علي فكره كده هتلغي فكره النار 

كل من امن بالمسيح و عمل بالوصايا واعترف عن خطاياه و اولا و اخيرا مؤمن به 

فهو مع المسيح 

لكن هناك اناس مؤمنين بالمسيح لكن لا يعملم بالوصايا ولا يعترفم بالخطايا فماذا تتوقع ان يكونوا او يذهبوا اللي الملكوت ام اللي النار ؟
*


----------



## MATTEW (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*




المحب للرب قال:


> كوني خارج الجنه والملكوت لايعتبر عقاب
> بل يعتبر حرمان من النعيم
> ولو كان ان تكون خارج الجنه او الملكوت عقاب فلا توجدحكمه من خلق النار



*جميل و هل الحرمان من النعيم بالامر السهل 

يابني افهم 

انت فيه حاجتين فوق 

الملكوت و النار 

لو مكنتش في الملكوت هتكون في النار و العكس صحيح 

انا بقولك دلوقتي انت بعيد عن الملكوت يبقي اكيد هتكون فين 

فكر شويه لو سمحت 
*


----------



## المحب للرب (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*



mattew قال:


> *
> لكن هناك اناس مؤمنين بالمسيح لكن لا يعملم بالوصايا ولا يعترفم بالخطايا فماذا تتوقع ان يكونوا او يذهبوا اللي الملكوت ام اللي النار ؟
> *



يذهبوا الي النار ولكن لا يعذبون كما يعذب من لم امن بالله


----------



## MATTEW (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*




المحب للرب قال:


> يذهبوا الي النار ولكن لا يعذبون كما يعذب من لم امن بالله



*و من انت لتعرف ؟

راجع المشاركه السابقه 
*


----------



## My Rock (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو*

السؤال كان ماهو النعيم و ما هو العذاب و تم تقديم الإجابة عليه
لم نرى سوى التشتيت و المجادلة من طارح السؤال، لذلك نكتفي بالإجابة المُقدمة و نغلق الموضوع.


----------

